# What do employers think when you have furry art in your portfolio?



## CombatRaccoon (May 20, 2010)

Hey all, 

I was just applying to some illustration & graphic design jobs which asked for a portfolio of work, so I stuck some of my better furry work in there. CLEAN, of course. 
But it kinda makes me wonder... what will they think? I mean its def. a good example of my illustration skills, but what if they know about the fandom and have a negative impression of it? would it affect my chances of being hired?

what do you guys think?


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 20, 2010)

Who's the employer?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 20, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> Who's the employer?



I applied to a couple of ads looking for graphic designers and a children's book illustrator


----------



## Browder (May 20, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I applied to a couple of ads looking for graphic designers and a children's book illustrator


If it's a children's book illustrator you should be fine, I think.


----------



## Aden (May 20, 2010)

As long as it's just a few furry pieces and not ALL furry pieces. More varied subjects is a testament to versatility.


----------



## Taasla (May 20, 2010)

My initial thought would be "DON'T DO IT!!!", but if you applied for children's books, I think it will be ok.  Provided it's cartoony enough, I think it will be kinda nice.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 20, 2010)

@ Aden, yea definitely. I try to keep my portfolio varied. 

and yea, for a children's book illustrator I def see it as cool, I guess I'm just concerned that the lady will recognize the work as FURRY and be like... NO SHE LOVES DOG DICKS FUCK THIS


----------



## Attaman (May 20, 2010)

What Aden said about varied, and what you said about keeping it clean.  That's about it, really.  I'd say no more than 15% should be Furry / Anthropomorphic things (unless the place you're applying for is big on such like Disney), no more than 50% in general focused on individuals (Furry or not), and a good bit on stuff like still life's, objects, settings, and so on.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (May 20, 2010)

I drew anthros a lot for just about any project I could get away with it in the graphic design and animation courses I took. No one really tried to read any psychosexual snafus on my part into it or said "you can't/shouldn't do that" or anything. Actually the animation course in particular had it out for anime far more than they did for what you or I would label "furry". To be honest, this whole furry=unemployable thing seems to largely be the product of furries own persecution complexes. There wouldn't be a fucking furry fandom without mainstream anthro art, you dumb fucks!


----------



## Redregon (May 20, 2010)

it all depends on who the employer is. though if all your portfolio is porn or "risque" material, you might want to diversify.

if you want to put a good portfolio together for a general "all purpose" gig, get some life drawings in there. only choose your ABSOLUTE BEST and if you're not sure, talk to the teacher in said class to help you choose. things they'll look out for as well are proper structure (As in, being able to draw the same character from mutiple angles and not making it look all gloopy and the "face sliding around" look is what you want to avoid with this one.

other things to focus on are environments and composition. if all you do are characters, you're going to be limiting yourself by who will bite at your applications.

lastly, if you have a set and specific style, work it till it's flawless. 

if you are concerned, though, find an art teacher that does what you're hoping to do and ask if you can get their help with pointers. a lot of teachers are cool with doing something like that but be sure that you are able to work with their schedule, especially if you're asking for them to do this on their own time. if they are YOUR teacher, book an appointment with them to do this. the input they can give you can be worth more than gold especially if it helps you get your foot in the door.

EDIT: oh, and a good example to show you've got a solid grasp on colour theory will certainly help.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 20, 2010)

Redregon said:


> it all depends on who the employer is. though if all your portfolio is porn or "risque" material, you might want to diversify.
> 
> if you want to put a good portfolio together for a general "all purpose" gig, get some life drawings in there. only choose your ABSOLUTE BEST and if you're not sure, talk to the teacher in said class to help you choose. things they'll look out for as well are proper structure (As in, being able to draw the same character from mutiple angles and not making it look all gloopy and the "face sliding around" look is what you want to avoid with this one.
> 
> ...



thanks!
excellent pointers! 
I think while I have a lot of work on the side of fine art, paintings and book arts, I DO need to expand my digital illustration beyond for furries so I at least have some illustrative examples of non-furry things.
:3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 25, 2010)

If you don't get the job there, you could try getting a job in video game art.  Such a position exists.  They need you to be able to draw concept art for characters from multiple perspectives, which will later be made into 3d models.

Also, your art may be featured on loading screens.

I think that'd be the perfect job for a furry artist.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> If you don't get the job there, you could try getting a job in video game art.  Such a position exists.  They need you to be able to draw concept art for characters from multiple perspectives, which will later be made into 3d models.
> 
> Also, your art may be featured on loading screens.
> 
> I think that'd be the perfect job for a furry artist.



I would LOVE a job doing that...


----------



## Blacknite Soaring (May 25, 2010)

Im do not do art as a profession, however i did it for 7 years and very much still 
appreciate art of all forms. I think with regards to this topic, employers by law have to look at all sides and perspectives of people, however to turn down an artist becuase their portfolio contains furry artworks i believe is grounds for bringing that employer up under and employment tribunal. "combat raccoon": which employer did you apply with?


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

I just applied to a graphic design studio last night, so I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. Here's wishing us both luck!


----------



## Redregon (May 25, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I would LOVE a job doing that...



easiest way to break into that field is to either keep drawing or find a group of indie developers and work for either free or peanuts... it's a sad fact of the industry. it's VERY RARE for anyone to be picked up, even right from college/university with only a degree. get a couple titles under your belt and then start fishing at the big-dogs (though, avoid EA like the plague. they will chew you up and spit you out worse than any badly managed indie company ever could.)

your demo-reel/portfolio is the thing that'll get you the job, not the resume. the diploma technically only dictates how far you can legally travel... since, well, if you don't have a university education under your belt, you won't likely be able to cross the borders easily (since you would be representing a signifigant investment in both paperwork and finances to actually make that a reality.) that IS different if you have a reel/portfolio that rivals even the professionals that have been doing this for years and years, but that's kinda the "Rare" bit i mentioned.

so, if you want to do it, best suggestion is to draw, draw, draw and draw some more... and also, life drawing and character design classes if you can... but, life over character any day. (basically, i would never hire someone that can't draw a realistic man/woman. that would translate to them only being a hack (to use harsh words) or a "one trick pony" (to use a softer tone.)

only way you can survive as a "one trick pony" in the "biz" is if you have mastered that particular style and that's really only relevant if the studio in question is seeking to make a game/movie/etc in that style specifically... which, is rather rare.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 25, 2010)

You should really have like 5-6 good pieces. Your worst piece should still be one of the best. One guy said it well: If your worst is still good enough to be used commercially, I can deal with that.

Your portfolio should be targeted to your client. It makes no sense if the client can't look at it and relate. So it's not even always a matter of furry, but if it fits with who you're trying to get a job with.

There's employers who would like to see your sketchbook. It's not about full of clean sketches, it's about working to process.


----------

